
Show HN: Generate Fake University Diplomas - EmilStenstrom
https://diploma-generator.herokuapp.com/
======
EmilStenstrom
Author here. This was made as a project at Stupid Hackathon Stockholm last
week. The ideas is to fix the worlds education system by making education
affordable again. It generates a free university diploma with the click of a
button :)

